# Work via Work and Holiday visa



## simitha (Jul 4, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I´m planning to visit Australia for 5-6 months and work there with the Work and Holiday Visa (subclass 417).
However It´s a bit difficult to find a Farm/ Ranch from here maybe you know a some farms or ranch where it´s possible to work.

I don´t want to use one of the thousand agencies in the Internet.First I don´t see why i should pay 2000 - 3000 AUD for some organization stuff that I can easily do by myself. And 2. I don´t want a crowded, touristic Farm/ Ranch attraction with bad work conditions.

What I´m looking for: Well, a Farm or Ranch.


I would prefer a Ranch so I have at least a chance to go to a cattle station after 3-4 months
The only Ranches i found on google was for tourism ( or is a Ranch in Australia always for tourism?) I´m not even sure if it is "specific work" for the Visa.

Fruit picking is also ok, but please with an hourly payment, not piecework. 

a mixture of a little farm and ranch where I have a lot of variety would be absolutely perfect.


I´m thankful for any suggestion.


greetings


----------

